# Más perdido que perro en cancha de bochas



## Gamen

Como poderia falar em português o dito popular: *"(Estar) (Andar) más perdido que perro en cancha de bochas"*.

Usa-se esta frase em espanhol para indicar o fato de que alguém está muito desorientado ou mal preparado / treinado / adestrado para enfrentar uma situação que se presenta em um momento dado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Mais perdido que cego em tiroteio."


----------



## anaczz

Também:
Mais perdido que cachorro que caiu da mudança.


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado WSE e Anaczz pelas diferentes alternativas em português!


----------



## will.espmx

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Mais perdido que cego em tiroteio."



Essa é mais usual na minha região.


----------



## Denis555

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Mais perdido que cego em tiroteio."


No Nordeste (Brasil) também é a mais usada...


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado will e Denis pelas observações!


----------



## cordobes82

Ih, deve ter milhares. "Más perdido que ciego en tiroteo" também é usada em castelhano.


----------



## Gamen

Yo jamás escuché en castellano "más perdido que ciego en tiroteo", por lo menos en Argentina.


----------



## cordobes82

Gamen:

yo vivo acá en Córdoba y la he escuchado varias veces. Poné en google y vas a ver.


Jajaja, a propósito de eso, acá van algunas frases que encontré. Como dije, puede haber muchísimas, incluso tantas como personas, ya que si uno es un poco imaginativo, las puede inventar.

"Más perdido que turco en la neblina"
"Más perdido que Adán en el día de la madre"


----------



## Gamen

Hola Cordobes.

Las dos que encontraste seguro alguna vez las escuché, pero es más frecuente oir "más perdido que perro en cancha de bochas".
Como vos decís, deber haber algunas más!


----------



## Lorena993

cordobes82 said:


> Gamen:
> 
> yo vivo acá en Córdoba y la he escuchado varias veces. Poné en google y vas a ver.
> 
> 
> Jajaja, a propósito de eso, acá van algunas frases que encontré. Como dije, puede haber muchísimas, incluso tantas como personas, ya que si uno es un poco imaginativo, las puede inventar.
> 
> "Más perdido que turco en la neblina"
> "Más perdido que Adán en el día de la madre"




E todas essas expressões foram inventadas algum dia, vai que pega? rs

Eu que convivo com adolescentes os vejo criando _gírias_ e expressões todos os dias e, com meu grupo de amigos temos algumas expressões/piadas internas que todo mundo que é do grupo entende.


----------



## Gamen

Hola.

¿En portugués se escuchan "mais perdido que turco na neblina" y "mais perdido que Adam no dia da mãe?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿En portugués se escuchan "mais perdido que turco na neblina" y "mais perdido que Adam no dia da maê?


No. Al menos yo nunca las he oído.


----------



## DELENDA EST IOANNIS

Essa expressão muda muito e só resta o *más perdido que...

*Se me pergutassem o que diria eu, não ia saber o que responder.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Mais perdido que Delenda est Ioannis no Foro Português-Espanhol"?


----------

